# Starting/Running a rescue - some questions



## TinysMom (Aug 31, 2011)

First of all - this will probably NEVER EVER happen - because my husband would have to agree to it and at this point - our feed bills are expensive enough already. Also - I live in a small town and I don't know that there is much here for homes for rabbits - especially larger ones (we're right next to Mexico and they eat rabbits there).

BUT....I was talking to the vet tech last week when Zeus was there and she was saying that her daughter would like to have a rabbit and they've been discussing it. I shared with her about my holland lops - but they would really like to "rescue" a rabbit and we talked about how the nearest rescue is in Austin, TX - almost 200 miles away.

I found myself wishing that there was a rescue closer (when I first got Tiny - I called the animal control folks and offered to take in rabbits and foster them if they ever got turned in - they laughed at me and said that in this area rabbits were usually turned loose).

Anyway - as I understand it - the purpose of having the rescue is of course to find homes for the rabbits - but having them spayed and neutered so they are not bred. I know that there are contracts that you have people sign, etc.

I guess I'm wondering - (if I had a bunny barn) - if it would be feasible to do in a small town like mine (look up Del Rio, TX on mapquest - our nearest towns are 50-70 miles away - I don't know if people would drive that far for a rabbit).

The other thing I think about sometimes is working with some of the rabbits to create a presentation and taking that into schools, etc. to educate folks on rabbits. I have several different breeds (I could possibly show them off to the 4H folks too).

I don't know - all I know is that over the years my heart has become more in focus with rescue than breeding. I love it when I can get a cage-aggressive bunny and have it turn around into a sweetheart....

The biggest thing I'd have to do is learn to let go of them....but I think I could do that if I looked at them as fosters...

I don't know. Its probably all just a pipe dream. 

But its worth asking about.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun and a lot of work, but if you can manage it and would enjoy doing it, then why not give it a try! One of my dreams has always been to have a sanctuary for abandoned, injured or test animals to live out the rest of their days in, but ever since having bunnies a bunny rescue has been added to the list! I'd have to win the lotto first though. xD

I'm sure everyone here would be more than supportive if you decided to go ahead with it. If the closest one is still really far then maybe you could try starting out small, only accepting as many as you think you could handle and see how it goes?

I have an idea to help with the running costs. You could have a forum service where you create avatars or forum signatures in exchange for donations! Like the animated avatar you have atm, you could charge a couple of dollars for one or just a donation. I know this is done on some forums and since some people like to change them now and then, it could be a little bit of income to help run it. Wouldn't be much but would help. =)


----------



## pla725 (Aug 31, 2011)

You really need a core group of dedicated volunteers. I've been volunteering with a rescue for about five years. I volunteer at events and foster. 

Some people can just volunteer, others fostering. 

I would look to a 501 3(C) for tax purposes and so that you can take in donations. 

Some rescues have a dedicated shelter site as well fosters. Some just have foster homes. 

Also you may want to take into consideration if you want people to know where the rescue is located. You might end up with rabbits and other animals dumped on your doorstep. 

Also have a vet that is willing to see the rabbits at a discounted rate especially for spays and neuters.


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 7, 2011)

I definitely know what you mean about how wonderful it feels to "rehab" a cage aggressive rabbit, I have done that a few times. It also feels wonderful to take in a rabbit that has been neglected, or abused, and make them well again.

BUT... Rescuing is super stressful as well. There are always more people wanting to dump rabbits than people wanting to adopt rabbits. There is also the constant hurt of knowing that there are so many you can't save, that you won't get to in time, or that you may not even hear about until it's too late.

Your biggest asset is a rabbit savvy vet that will do your spay/neuters for the lowest possible price. That is my biggest cost, is getting them fixed. You are of course an experienced rabbit person, you know all the reason why spay/neuter is important. One of the big reasons why people want me to take their rabbit is that it got to that certain age (hormones, anyone?) and "got mean". They won't tell you that though, for fear you won't take it. The excuse is almost always "We don't have time for it anymore." 

I think you would be great at rescuing, you definitely have the knowledge, the love and the heart for it. But I want you to go in with your eyes open, and knowing what you will have to deal with. I know I got a few shocks my first year or so.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 7, 2011)

I would suggest contacting Luv-n-bunns, a rabbit rescue local to me. They are super! I'm sure they would be able to help give you ideas on how to get started. 

They have two main homes that they keep bunns in and then fosters that have one or two animals. I know they are always looking for more though. They have a good relationship with a local vet that helps with medical care and spay/neuterings.
http://luv-n-bunns-rabbit-rescue.com/services-rescue-rabbits.php

I would take advantage of social media as much as you can for advertising. Have an up to date web page, face book page, and twitter feed. It's going to be a lot of work, but you would be incredible!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 7, 2011)

You're already breeding and selling so there must be a market? Or is everybody you're selling to also breeding? 

I agree that the spay/neuter part is crucial, it raises the price, but a lot of people consider the extra costs a donation to a good cause. 

I think if you can set up a 'bunny barn' or 'rabbitat', you can get rabbits sponsored or at least some donations coming in.

I do believe Del Rio has a good number of vets who could do spays/neuters with the proper instructions from rabbit-savvy advisers. (They have to start somewhere). You'll have to offer them advertising/exposure in return, so a good website and some printed brochures or flyers with logos and/or a 'thankyou' area for sponsors will help convince them.

You have the base and several decent campuses in the area, they're usually good for volunteers. If you like the 'rabbitats' concept of building safe outdoor garden enclosures for rescues, you can round up work parties with base personnel and have a 'rabbitat raising' event, and get one built for people willing to house and care for multiple rescues. Not sure about the base for fostering, but students are usually great for fostering. 

Partnering with someone in a near-by town would be great, you may find people who can't actually keep rabbits but would love to have a rescue, you can be a holding area. (The hardest part re: rescue is the space to hold and care for multiple rabbits). 

There are ways of making the upkeep more affordable. You can get donated produce or people starting 'bunny gardens', research the local edible weeds and grasses, etc.. You can grow stuff their all year round so a greenhouse-style 'rabbitat' would be affordable. (And provide healthier treats than cheerios).  

All sorts of ideas. 


sas :big kiss:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 8, 2011)

*Pipp wrote: *


> You're already breeding and selling so there must be a market? Or is everybody you're selling to also breeding?
> *I have mainly sold to breeders at rabbit shows (a minimum of a four hour drive).*
> I agree that the spay/neuter part is crucial, it raises the price, but a lot of people consider the extra costs a donation to a good cause.
> 
> ...


My favorite rabbit rescue is 12 hours away - too far away for me to foster with....(but they're getting some big buns in and those are the ones I love so much).

I may keep thinking on it and try to think more about what I can do towards educating people and just keeping my eyes open for buns that are in need....


----------

